# Swift Strains Hamstring



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Philadelphia Inquirer reports forward Stromile Swift, whom the 76ers signed as a free agent Monday, strained his left hamstring during yesterday's morning session. He sat out the night session. Coach Eddie Jordan said Swift also would miss today's session and be reevaluated tomorrow.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Swift Strain Hamstring*

That didn't take long...

*Out for eight weeks*


----------

